# A year in the life of a child - pre & post SHTF



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This video shows a year in the life of a child in a war torn country. But it could just as easily show the life of a child during the societal collapse of America or Canada. It could also be used as a very motivating video promoting preparedness.






(Mods: It would not embed, please fix. Thanks.)


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

let's try this:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks. I blame my iPad.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

Great video. Having two littles at home, it definitely hit home.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't think ninety five percent of Americans live in denial that anything can or will happen to their little world. All you have to do is work with some of the very rich and powerful to see that they believe it is coming. 

Picture your little girl selling herself on the street. That is what a true SHTF is about. Just remember "it can't happen here". The government and MSNBC will take care of it. 




Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------

